# VOTE AND RATE:DSLR'S



## bobbyknight (Jan 19, 2011)

When it comes to the quality of the picture, video, durability(weatherproof), features and over all performance of the camera. You can post your opinions and point of views if you feel the need. Thank you.

Planning to buy one so this would greatly help for me to decide, thankies


----------



## ghache (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for letting us do that bobby, its really appreciated.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 19, 2011)

bobbyknight said:


> When it comes to the quality of the picture, video, durability(weatherproof), features and over all performance of the camera. You can post your opinions and point of views if you feel the need. Thank you.


 
There are dozens of websites out there dedicated to this specific question.

Let me google that for you


----------



## Dao (Jan 19, 2011)

oh no ......
I better subscribe to this thread.  

(microwave the popcorn in the mean time)


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 19, 2011)

Screw drama, answer the question or skip the thread - easy enough to do and takes less time than posting 'Google it'.

I chose Nikon and the D7000, based on my experience and value for the dollar. The D7000 has had a lot of hype lately and it's well deserved. The camera is constantly compared to pro bodies twice it's cost and fares very well against them.

I couldn't be happier with my decision.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 19, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Screw drama, answer the question or skip the thread - easy enough to do and takes less time than posting 'Google it'.
> 
> I chose Nikon and the D7000, based on my experience and value for the dollar. The D7000 has had a lot of hype lately and it's well deserved. The camera is constantly compared to pro bodies twice it's cost and fares very well against them.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with my decision.





Two thumbs way up!:mrgreen:


----------



## ghache (Jan 19, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Screw drama, answer the question or skip the thread - easy enough to do and takes less time than posting 'Google it'.
> 
> I chose Nikon and the D7000, based on my experience and value for the dollar. The D7000 has had a lot of hype lately and it's well deserved. The camera is constantly compared to pro bodies twice it's cost and fares very well against them.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with my decision.


 
:thumbup:
I still cant believe how powerfull that camera is for the price.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 19, 2011)

Your poll allows multiple choice.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 19, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Your poll allows multiple choice.



aw yeah why did I activated it ugh


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 19, 2011)

I honestly and seriously voted for all of them.

These days, it is hard to find a camera that sucks for image quality.  Even entry level cameras like the D3100 or the 550D offer amazing quality.  Upping to a higher level camera (60D, 7D, D7000, D300) gives you more bells and whistles, better construction, better high ISO.  But they come at a price.  

Don't fret about what body to buy.  Seriously.  They are all highly capable.  The body is the third most important thing in terms of what you bring with you when you shoot.  #2 being your lenses.  #1 being your knowledge.

We all get tied into what body to buy when we shouldnt.  Think of your budget, allocate money for lenses, and then head to a store and hold them to check out ergonomics.

Shooting my 7D with an 18-55 kit lens and shooting my 7D with a 50 1.4 or a 70-200 2.8IS makes it a totally different camera.


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2011)

bobbyknight said:


> When it comes to the quality of the picture, video, durability(weatherproof), features and over all performance of the camera. You can post your opinions and point of views if you feel the need. Thank you.
> 
> Planning to buy one so this would greatly help for me to decide, thankies



The points you raise are in need of a context to put them into otherwise the only answer you'll get is that the one that offers the best in all areas is going to be the most expensive on the list (and most likely a battle between teh canon and the nikon at the top end of each scale).

You've got to first outline your interest areas first - what are your needs from a DSLR; what subjects are you going to work with; what environments; what kind of shots to you want to produce; what your overall max budget is for starting out etc....

Once you have criteria on the table you can then start to make choices and compare the cameras on a scale best suited to yourself. Without doing this you'll just get lots of answers - a filled up poll and be none the wiser for it.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 19, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> I honestly and seriously voted for all of them.
> 
> These days, it is hard to find a camera that sucks for image quality.  Even entry level cameras like the D3100 or the 550D offer amazing quality.  Upping to a higher level camera (60D, 7D, D7000, D300) gives you more bells and whistles, better construction, better high ISO.  But they come at a price.
> 
> ...




If you opt between 550D and 60D then I think it's better to go for 60D since it's only a lil difference with the price but you'll get more out of it.
Durability is also very important to me and I can get it starting from 60D am I right?


----------



## Dao (Jan 19, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Screw drama, answer the question or skip the thread - easy enough to do and takes less time than posting 'Google it'.
> 
> I chose Nikon and the D7000, based on my experience and value for the dollar. The D7000 has had a lot of hype lately and it's well deserved. The camera is constantly compared to pro bodies twice it's cost and fares very well against them.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with my decision.



You may not know, the original post from OP was just two lines of words without any camera models.  No poll, just ask what is the best camera.  The camera models and poll was added later.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 19, 2011)

Overread said:


> bobbyknight said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to the quality of the picture, video, durability(weatherproof), features and over all performance of the camera. You can post your opinions and point of views if you feel the need. Thank you.
> ...




Hmm.. Yeah you got a point there xD
Typically, I'm going to use it for everything.
Consider it as a hobby only, but I'd want it for the best.
Maybe a 60D or D7000. xD
I also like 7D but the price is a bit higher for a beginner like myself, you think so?


----------



## ASA1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Having Nikon lenses narrowed it down for me quite a bit. So when I upgraded from the D70s it was an easy choice to go to the D7000.


----------



## guitar guy (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought a D3000 over the holidays, pre-owned but practically unused for $300.   Then I found out it's Nikon's worst DSLR ever.  Will someone please tell me this isn't true and make me feel happy?  >> 

I guess I just don't know enough to realize how terrible it is.  Maybe ignorance is bliss.


----------



## ghache (Jan 19, 2011)

guitar guy said:


> I bought a D3000 over the holidays, pre-owned but practically unused for $300. Then I found out it's Nikon's worst DSLR ever. Will someone please tell me this isn't true and make me feel happy? >>
> 
> I guess I just don't know enough to realize how terrible it is. Maybe ignorance is bliss.


 

Its not Terrible, in the good condition 
You dont get that much for 300 these days.

Get a sb-600. mount it on, use a bounce card and dont go over iso400 and you should get decent quality shots indoor.

Outdoor in good light, you have a really capable camera.


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2011)

bobbyknight said:


> Hmm.. Yeah you got a point there xD
> Typically, I'm going to use it for everything.
> Consider it as a hobby only, but I'd want it for the best.
> Maybe a 60D or D7000. xD
> I also like 7D but the price is a bit higher for a beginner like myself, you think so?



Since you've not got any hard fast ideas as to subject areas of interest for your photography my best advice is that any of those cameras you are looking at will do you well. If you want more advanced bodies then pay the higher price if you can afford it. On the canon front (because I shoot canon) I would be a little more inclined to say that the 60D is probably the better option for a new photographer. The 7D is the superior camera body on all counts; but its AF system is a more complex beast that needs setting up for specific events and shooting conditions for best performance. This adds a layer of complexity which is not beyond a person to understand, but which might be a bit much when one is already having to learn the basics of camera operation and control through ISO, aperture and shutter speed.


----------



## ballr4lyf (Jan 19, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> I honestly and seriously voted for all of them.
> 
> These days, it is hard to find a camera that sucks for image quality.  Even entry level cameras like the D3100 or the 550D offer amazing quality.  Upping to a higher level camera (60D, 7D, D7000, D300) gives you more bells and whistles, better construction, better high ISO.  But they come at a price.
> 
> ...



^^^This.

The reason Nikon and Canon "rule the roost" in DSLRs, is because of the lens selection for these manufacturers.  You would probably be equally as happy with image quality from the current offerings from Pentax, Sony, etc.

On a side note, the only complaint I have about my T2i/550D is the lack of a second scroll wheel, which is not a big deal if you're just shooting in any other mode aside from Manual.


----------



## KmH (Jan 19, 2011)

If the person operating any of the cameras on your list is clueless about how to do photography, they will all make less than quality images (still or video), and the camera's durability will also suffer.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 19, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> bobbyknight said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to the quality of the picture, video, durability(weatherproof), features and over all performance of the camera. You can post your opinions and point of views if you feel the need. Thank you.
> ...




Ooh, I knew the ignorant ideas I devoted my sig to were still out there!

What shall we talk about in the mean time?  I mean come on...tell me something photography related I can make a thread about that I can't Google or search for on the forums.

Really...I'm actually interested in knowing what I can post a thread about! lol


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

No Pentax?


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 19, 2011)

Overread said:


> bobbyknight said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.. Yeah you got a point there xD
> ...



Then the bottom line would be, the durability. 550D for sure is out and all others are in. Though 60D wouldn't be that much good when it comes to weather resistant camera if it's being compared to, let say, 7D or D7000.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 19, 2011)

KmH said:


> If the person operating any of the cameras on your list is clueless about how to do photography, they will all make less than quality images (still or video), and the camera's durability will also suffer.




This wouldn't make any sense at all, of course! This is just a common sense.:er:
And rest assured that I'm not one of these person you're referring about:lmao:


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 19, 2011)

bobbyknight said:


> I also like 7D but the price is a bit higher for a beginner like myself, you think so?



Then why is the D700 on your list?  It is significantly higher than the rest of those bodies.  Not only that, but the lenses you'd be almost required to get for it are also significantly higher.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 19, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> bobbyknight said:
> 
> 
> > I also like 7D but the price is a bit higher for a beginner like myself, you think so?
> ...


 yeah why it is there omgosh
just trying to find out how will it measure up with others:mrgreen:

thought it's compatible with almost all lenses?(for nikon)


----------



## LINYBIMMER (Jan 19, 2011)

Sony A700.:thumbup:


----------



## skieur (Jan 19, 2011)

Sony A580
Leica (several models)
Red Epic

skieur


----------



## Starman Photo (Jan 19, 2011)

Because you don't want to spend lots of money on a DSLR camera as a beginner per your request, you're somewhere between Canon 60D or Nikon D7000 in terms of quality and price. 

That said, here are a few past links that will help you decide between the two brands;

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-reviews/231200-canon-60d-vs-nikon-d7000.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...to-gallery/231459-canon-60d-nikon-7000-a.html


I've decided to get the Nikon D7000 but your opinion and deciding factors could be different so just compare the two models to see which best suites your wants and needs. :idea:


----------



## tinmann (Jan 19, 2011)

Nikon D3100 

watsay guys ?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice camera.


----------



## jrphoto (Jan 19, 2011)

Nikon all day!


----------



## skieur (Jan 19, 2011)

Starman Photo said:


> Because you don't want to spend lots of money on a DSLR camera as a beginner per your request, you're somewhere between Canon 60D or Nikon D7000 in terms of quality and price.
> 
> That said, here are a few past links that will help you decide between the two brands;
> 
> ...


 
Comparing shots from the two models mentioned side by side, I find that the Canon 60D image has a little more detail and texture at 100 ISO, but at ISO 6400, the Nikon D7000 has less picture noise, better colour, and a little better sharpness.

skieur


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 20, 2011)

Starman Photo said:


> Because you don't want to spend lots of money on a DSLR camera as a beginner per your request, you're somewhere between Canon 60D or Nikon D7000 in terms of quality and price.
> 
> That said, here are a few past links that will help you decide between the two brands;
> 
> ...




Between this two models, which is better when it comes to durability? They're both have this feature but I guess D7000 is still better because of its magnesium alloy covers.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 20, 2011)

guitar guy said:


> I bought a D3000 over the holidays, pre-owned but practically unused for $300. Then I found out it's Nikon's worst DSLR ever. Will someone please tell me this isn't true and make me feel happy? >>
> 
> I guess I just don't know enough to realize how terrible it is. Maybe ignorance is bliss.


 
You REALLY need to take the things that Ken Rockwell spews out with a grain or three of salt. The notion that the D3000 is Nikon's worst DSLR ever was started and pounded to death by him, then parroted by others. Is every other Nikon DSLR better than the D3000? Well, the current ones seem to be.... but that's not to say the D3000 is a terrible camera...... its not. It's a fine camera, that is great for the beginner (especially when you get a screaming deal on it) that is capable of taking fantastic photographs. It has it's limitations, but a true beginner probably won't be hindered by them for quite a while.

Back to the OP.... I bought a D7000 and couldn't be happier. Its a helluva lot of camera for the money. (but its a helluva lot of money for the camera.....)


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 20, 2011)

*The current price of the D7000, body only, is US: $1199 / UK: £1099 and EU:  &#8364;1189 with a 18-105mm VR Lens bringing the price up to US: $1499, UK:  £1299.99 and EU: &#8364;1399 respectively.


**7D body only, $1,699.00 
Canon 60D body only, $1,099.00 


Find it very annoying since I compared the prices here in Dubai, it's way much higher on here. gayyy 

Like D7000, the current price here is **AED 7,499.00 (US$ 2,037.77) with **18-105mm VR Lens.
60D with 18-55mm IS lens kit @ AED 5,599.00 US$1521.5. With ** 17-85 IS Lens KIT **@ **AED 6,549.00 (US$ 1,779.62)***


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 20, 2011)

If you are strapped for cash and worried about high prices, then photography may not be for you  

Its a very expensive hobby once you bring it up to the next level.  Not saying that it can't remain at the entry level with a T2i and kit lens, that works totally fine for some people.  But once you want to step up and get better gear, you are talking in the $1000 per piece of new equipment (give or take)


----------



## usayit (Jan 20, 2011)

ballr4lyf said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly and seriously voted for all of them.
> ...



I voted for all too for the same reason...  this will boil down to who owns what.  Kinda leaves the rest of the brands (pentax, Olympus, etc) out which is unreasonable since the question is pretty open


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 20, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> If you are strapped for cash and worried about high prices, then photography may not be for you
> 
> Its a very expensive hobby once you bring it up to the next level.  Not saying that it can't remain at the entry level with a T2i and kit lens, that works totally fine for some people.  But once you want to step up and get better gear, you are talking in the $1000 per piece of new equipment (give or take)




I'm fully aware of all that, just comparing the prices, better to just buy in the US. Thought it's good to shop here. Dubai Shopping Festival has started today and it is considered as the most famous shopping fest in the world. It's not even included in the promos and discounts, only the lower models are included. Even with the lower models, the prices are still higher when compared in the US market.


----------



## usayit (Jan 20, 2011)

btw.. .  I strongly disagree that photography is a not the hobby for you if you are strapped for cash.

Here in the TPF, we strongly tie high quality equipment to the enjoyment and progression of a person's passion for photography.  That simply isn't true.

There are dozens and dozens of options for an aspiring photographer strapped for cash.  There are several professional photographer/journalists that use small, inexpensive... P&S cameras (Alex Majoli - magnum photographer).  Heck... even 8mp DSLR of a few years ago are more than capable than professional camera bodies several years ago.   "Glass" I hear?   People were shooting and enjoying photography with manual un-coated lenses less than 2 decades ago.

I know REALLY well how much you can sink into equipment.  But don't fool yourself...

There is a difference between sinking $$$ in to equipment versus $$$ into "photography".
There is a difference between making a living from it versus enjoying it as a hobby.

If I were to loose all my equipment and go broke today... nothing would stop me from shooting with my cell phone...  and feel lucky doing so.


----------



## Starman Photo (Jan 20, 2011)

usayit said:


> btw.. .  I strongly disagree that photography is a not the hobby for you if you are strapped for cash.
> 
> Here in the TPF, we strongly tie high quality equipment to the enjoyment and progression of a person's passion for photography.  That simply isn't true.
> 
> ...




Agreed. You're a 100% right.  I like taking photos and everyone always said that I have a flare for it but I never had the luxury of owning a DSLR before so I'd take photos with a Canon Powershot everywhere I'd go. I've finally saved enough to get a DSLR and two decent lenses but if I were to be burglarized today and lost everything as a result, I'd first try to find the burglar and beat him senseless layball:and retrieve my stuff. But if I can't find the sucker, I'd take mental pictures with my eyes  until i buy any kind of camera.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 20, 2011)

Starman Photo said:


> Because you don't want to spend lots of money on a DSLR camera as a beginner per your request, you're somewhere between Canon 60D or Nikon D7000 in terms of quality and price.
> 
> That said, here are a few past links that will help you decide between the two brands;
> 
> ...




How much did you spent for your d7000?


----------



## cfusionpm (Jan 20, 2011)

In the original poll, why do the options go from entry Rebel to 7D on Canon, but go from midrange D7000 to high end D700 on Nikon?  Odd representation of either brand; neglecting lower end Nikons and higher end Canons _and_ Nikons.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 21, 2011)

cfusionpm said:


> In the original poll, why do the options go from entry Rebel to 7D on Canon, but go from midrange D7000 to high end D700 on Nikon?  Odd representation of either brand; neglecting lower end Nikons and higher end Canons _and_ Nikons.




Because I'm not really interested with Nikon's entry level DSLRs. I think they're just junk except for D90? Hmm.. D90 is quite decent!


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 22, 2011)

I found this exclusive offer as they say, Canon 500D+75-300mm lens+50mm 1.8lens+8gb memory card+backpack for US$ 1,005.20. 
Is this really a good deal?

Considering that here, the prices of all DSLRs are higher if you'll compare in the US.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm going along with the few in this thread that said any of them are just fine, especially for someone getting their first DSLR.

The only thing I'd say is that your primary consideration is the fact that once you make your decision, it's kinda like getting married - to the system you've bought into. Eventually, you'll likely want more lenses. Over time, that can become a fairly significant investment.

A couple or few years passes, and now your camera body is getting kinda long in the tooth, so you decide it's time for an upgrade. Well, guess what? All your lenses fit a particular system, and you're either going to stay with it, or sell off all your gear and start over (or keep all your gear and start over with the new system, which is even more expensive).

So, it's not just about what's the "best" bang for the buck today (which is frankly pretty subjective anyway). The better question is, what will keep you happy in the long run, when you've bought into it?

Both Nikon and Canon make great gear. Great bodies, great lenses, and there's a TON of other gear made by a TON of other manufacturers that support that equipment. Every year they leapfrog past each other in terms of the latest, greatest, whiz-bang, awesome features and abilities, but in reality, the differences are minimal, and it comes down to splitting hairs and personal preferences - usually from folks that are already "married" to their gear and therefore feel like they have a stake in it. They're used to their equipment, they know how to work it, how to handle it, what to expect from it, and so they recommend it to others as if there's nothing else that can even come close.

After all is said and done, this gear is nothing more than a tool to produce the visual images we call photos. And when you get down to that basic end result, the truth of it all is that without EXIF info or some other way to know, people would be hard-pressed to tell the difference between a Canon and a Nikon when looking at photos produced by either of them.  In the end, it's like looking at the head of a pounded nail and trying to determine if it was pounded in with a Stanley hammer or a Craftsman - who gives a crap?

So what should you use to choose? Pick them both up. Feel them in your hands. Work the controls. See what's comfortable to YOU. Look at the available lenses between the two manufacturers and compare prices on them in the same basic focal length/f stop ranges, especially for any that you might _EVENTUALLY_ be interested in owning for yourself, whether you can afford any of them right now or not.

Before I got into digital, I shot Nikons, and haven't got a single bad thing to say about them. I could just as easily have migrated from film to digital with Nikon gear, but I married into Canon close to 10 years ago when I switched to digital because I felt _at the time_ that they had the very best lenses I'd be able to eventually get my hands on, along with the biggest selection of them. I think that's largely changed now, as Nikons newest glass is reported to be nothing short of fantastic in all respects. Faced with the same decision today without that difference to sway me, I would probably stick with Nikon because I was already a Nikon user. That's not to say I'm unhappy with my Canon gear though either - I'm getting exactly the results I want and expect from the gear I use in this class.

Either way, what I'm driving at is that I don't think there's a big enough technological difference, especially not over the long run between the big two manufacturers, to warrant much more than it coming down to a personal choice that only YOU can make, based on which body style and system feels best in your hands, and maybe the cost differences between similar gear from the two companies, especially your long-term investment, the lenses.

I think you'll be happy, whichever system you "marry" into.


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2011)

Your poll indicates you should be looking at Nikon D7000 deals.

Or was your poll a canard?

Nikon's D90 was killing Canon 500D sales, so Canon hurriedly intoduced the 550D and still the Nikon D90 smoked it.

If price is your only consideration, it doesn't matter which camera you get.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here is some interesting quotes from Popular photos recent review and test of the D7000...

"In our autofocus speed test, while the D7000&#8217;s 39-point Multi-CAM 4800DX system was no slouch, it proved slightly slower than the Canon 60D across the board. "

"Given Nikon&#8217;s excellent record in noise suppression over the past few years, we expected the D7000 to do better in our noise test. Again, it fared well, but it couldn&#8217;t match the 60D, which reached one more stop of sensitivity before hitting Unacceptable. "

"*Bottom Line*
The Nikon D7000 is a pleasure to use, and it carries on the tradition of the company&#8217;s very impressive advanced midrange DSLRs. If you have Nikon glass and are ready to upgrade, you won&#8217;t regret it. 

However, if you are looking to enter the DSLR world at this level and are not yet committed to a particular brand, you should read our Canon 60D test to learn about a model that&#8217;s very competitive with the D7000 in performance and features. "


Now some quotes from the 60D review

"It squeaked ahead of the D7000 by just a few hundredths of a second down through EV 4. Once we turned the lights down to EV 2 (think a dimly lit interior), the Canon took a stronger lead, focusing in 0.59 sec versus the Nikon&#8217;s 0.76."

"Although Canon rates its system as effective down to just EV &#8211;0.5, in our test it managed to focus (in just over 1 sec) in the very dim light of EV &#8211;2, where the D7000 couldn&#8217;t make it."

Just sayin....


Oh, and the 60D is higher res


----------



## manaheim (Jan 22, 2011)

Another high value thread, brought to you by... Noobs.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 22, 2011)

Buckster said:


> I'm going along with the few in this thread that said any of them are just fine, especially for someone getting their first DSLR.
> 
> The only thing I'd say is that your primary consideration is the fact that once you make your decision, it's kinda like getting married - to the system you've bought into. Eventually, you'll likely want more lenses. Over time, that can become a fairly significant investment.
> 
> ...




Very well said, thank you for taking your time writing or should I say typing and of course sharing your point of view. :hug::
Unlike others who will just post pathetic comments like:Another high value thread, brought to you by... Noobs. Wants to increase his post count or maybe just in dire need of attention.

I'd agree with you, before buying you should ask yourself, what will keep you happy in the long run. I was opting for 7D before primarily because of its weatherproof magnesium alloy body, but I thought the price is too much for a beginner like myself. So now I narrowed my choices, caught between 60D and the D7000. This two would make me happy in quite sometime for sure. Both are classified as the best mid-range DSLRs. Both have their own advantages and disadvantages and I'm currently weighing them both at the moment.
About the lenses, I think Canon has the cheaper lenses compared with Nikon/Nikkor lenses. And Canon got a wider choices. Is that correct?


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 22, 2011)

KmH said:


> Your poll indicates you should be looking at Nikon D7000 deals.
> 
> Or was your poll a canard?
> 
> ...




Indeed, the D7000 is leading the poll, there's something wrong with the way I made the poll though, I shouldn't have activated the multiple choice option!:meh:
I'm now opting for the number one(in the poll) and the 60D! 
Price is not the only consideration so I'm both weighing down their differences, advantages and disadvantages.:thumbup:


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 22, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Here is some interesting quotes from Popular photos recent review and test of the D7000...
> 
> "In our autofocus speed test, while the D7000&#8217;s 39-point Multi-CAM 4800DX system was no slouch, it proved slightly slower than the Canon 60D across the board. "
> 
> ...



60D is positioned head-on with Nikon's mid-range  category. This makes the Canon EOS 60D the arch rival for the new Nikon D7000.

60D features two extra Megapixels,  although you'll need decent optics  to see even a minor benefit of this higher resolution. It also allows   you to shoot Full HD 1080p movies at 24, 25 or 30fps, whereas the D7000  is  limited to 24fps at this resolution; the 720p movies on the Canon  are also  offered at 50 and 60fps as oppose to 24, 25 and 30fps on the  Nikon. The Canon  EOS 60D also features a  wider 3:2 screen which  matches the shape of its  images, while also twisting and flipping to  allow easy composition at unusual  angles. The articulated screen is the  major benefit of the 60D over the D7000  and will be greatly  appreciated by anyone using the cameras to film video. The 60D also  offers greater control over audio levels with proper peak meters and  fine adjustments, along with a live histogram in Live View. 

Nikon D7000 offers double the maximum  sensitivity (25,600 ISO versus  12,800), slightly faster continuous shooting  (6fps vs 5.3), a  viewfinder with on-demand LCD markings and 100% coverage (versus 96%),  broader AF with 39  points (versus 9 on the 60D), AF Fine Tune (to  correct for front and back-focusing), continuous autofocus while filming  video, and  more sophisticated metering. The D7000 is also tougher with  magnesium alloy top  and rear plates, and additionally features dual  memory card slots. In our tests, the image quality was similar at lower  sensitivities, but the D7000 enjoyed an edge at the highest ISOs


60D can keep shooting continuously for much longer bursts than the  D7000, and found its metering more consistent under bright  conditions. The D7000 may have 30 more AF points, but both cameras share  the same number of sensitive cross-type sensors: nine on each.
D7000 cannot perform well in a very bright environment like under the sun, pictures are always over exposed.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 23, 2011)

60D actually out-performs the D7000 in some respects  where you'd expect  the opposite - most notably the D7000 has a limited  buffer depth which  could see you running out of frames in the best  quality modes after just  15-20 shots, whereas the Canon happily keeps  shooting. So it may be a  tad slower, but it could be more practical in  the field. Also found  the EOS 60D more accurate when it came to  metering under bright  sunlight, despite its less sophisticated metering  sensor.


----------



## daarksun (Jan 24, 2011)

Buckster said:


> I'm going along with the few in this thread that said any of them are just fine, especially for someone getting their first DSLR.
> 
> The only thing I'd say is that your primary consideration is the fact that once you make your decision, it's kinda like getting married - to the system you've bought into. Eventually, you'll likely want more lenses. Over time, that can become a fairly significant investment.
> 
> ...


 
+1 ^.  Well said.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 24, 2011)

bobbyknight said:


> Another high value thread, brought to you by... Noobs. Wants to increase his post count or maybe just in dire need of attention.


 
No, clearly the way to do both of those things is to get on here... not search... and post crap that has been hashed and re-hashed about 8 million times, but hey... probably only 36 times this week!

:thumbup:


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 24, 2011)

manaheim said:


> bobbyknight said:
> 
> 
> > Another high value thread, brought to you by... Noobs. Wants to increase his post count or maybe just in dire need of attention.
> ...




One thing to remember and keep this in your mind at all times, post only if you have something to say about the thread otherwise it's better for you to keep it to yourself. Capice!(?)


----------



## pacman.photo (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought a Canon 60D 2 months ago and so far I am very happy with all aspects of the camera.  Great auto focus.  Menu layout is great.  All buttons are within reach for one handed adjustment.  Body feels very durable and the weight is very similar to a 7D.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the rubber grip is the same grip used on the 1D models.  Many people are negative towards the swivel screen, but only a 60D shooter will know how useful it could possibly be.


----------



## DerekSalem (Jan 25, 2011)

bobbyknight said:


> When it comes to the quality of the picture, video, durability(weatherproof), features and over all performance of the camera. You can post your opinions and point of views if you feel the need. Thank you.
> 
> Planning to buy one so this would greatly help for me to decide, thankies



First of all, many of these aren't weather-proofed at *all*...and most of the people here aren't voting on what's the best buy or how it fits your *really* vague specifications, but rather on what they like most.

BTW, making a poll to ask people what the best DSLR is? lol plain dumb.


----------



## chito beach (Jan 25, 2011)

None on your list.  but of the big 2 Id go Nikon D7000,


----------



## chito beach (Jan 25, 2011)

ghache said:


> Light Artisan said:
> 
> 
> > Screw drama, answer the question or skip the thread - easy enough to do and takes less time than posting 'Google it'.
> ...



You must really be amazed at the Sony A580 then, same DXO rating and 500.00 less.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 25, 2011)

bobbyknight said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > bobbyknight said:
> ...


 
Who are you to say when I should or shouldn't post?

That said, I did have something to say about this thread... and that was simply that this thread was a waste of time.

That said, obviously I'm no more authoritative than anyone else on this forum about what to and not to post, so you are just as welcome to ignore me as I am to ignore you.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 25, 2011)

manaheim said:


> bobbyknight said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



lmfao! I will just simply throw back to you what you've just said, who do you think you are to give some rude remarks? Nobody needs your crap so better keep it with yourself:thumbup:
You make me laugh omg, if it's a waste of time, why did you post that **** in the first place?:lmao: Not to mention you're still taking time to reply lol
Besides, I actually didn't quote you and just commented on from a reply to another sensible member, in short I ignored you. :er:


----------



## Dao (Jan 25, 2011)

I think we should just lock this thread.


----------



## usayit (Jan 25, 2011)

BURP!

Ok.. now it can be locked.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 25, 2011)

pacman.photo said:


> I bought a Canon 60D 2 months ago and so far I am very happy with all aspects of the camera.  Great auto focus.  Menu layout is great.  All buttons are within reach for one handed adjustment.  Body feels very durable and the weight is very similar to a 7D.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the rubber grip is the same grip used on the 1D models.  Many people are negative towards the swivel screen, but only a 60D shooter will know how useful it could possibly be.



+1
Fully-articulated screen is very nice and useful especially for some odd position, this allows it to twist and flip in any direction, for easy  composition  at high or low angles, along with folding out to face the  photographer  or back on itself for protection. This feature will be greatly   appreciated by anyone who shoots movies or in Live View


----------



## ghache (Jan 25, 2011)

People on internet forums saying they dont have anytime to spend on re-hashed topics. ILOLEDHARD BBQSAUCE OMG


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 25, 2011)

chito beach said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Light Artisan said:
> ...




Indeed, you are after all a big fan of Sony. Not bad.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 25, 2011)

DerekSalem said:


> bobbyknight said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to the quality of the picture, video, durability(weatherproof), features and over all performance of the camera. You can post your opinions and point of views if you feel the need. Thank you.
> ...


Right, I assume you'll choose 7D because i see this is the one you're using xD
Love the 7D for its magnesium alloy body and of course its outstanding features but i felt the price is too much for a beginner like myself.
Or should I just go straight to 7D? Since I'll be using that for a long time for sure, it's specs are enough not to upgrade for quite sometime i think.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 25, 2011)

*chuckle*


----------



## skyy38 (Jan 25, 2011)

Most camera companies were created equal except for Nikon, which is more equal than others.

The P100 is a true bridge camera that is slowly making its way to the other *side*.

Beautiful Sunset | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 26, 2011)

Can someone on here give an idea how much is the price of 7D (body only) when it was launch on October 2009? Prefer in US$.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 26, 2011)

bobbyknight said:


> Can someone on here give an idea how much is the price of 7D (body only) when it was launch on October 2009? Prefer in US$.


 
L--Release Price of Canon 7d--u

Forgive the L and the u.  I had my reasons.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 26, 2011)

skyy38 said:


> Most camera companies were created equal except for Nikon, which is more equal than others.
> 
> The P100 is a true bridge camera that is slowly making its way to the other *side*.
> 
> Beautiful Sunset | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Wtf? Are you serious? The P100 is the "bridge to nowhere" ( proud of myself on just coming up with that one ) It cant even shoot RAW.


----------



## usayit (Jan 26, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> skyy38 said:
> 
> 
> > Most camera companies were created equal except for Nikon, which is more equal than others.
> ...



Nikon versus Canon in the DSLR market discussions .. well.. you know...

In the high end P&S, Nikon has definitely been lagging behind with Canon G-series and now the S95 leading the pack with a few others closely behind (Panasonic etc..)


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, not even tooting canons horn....I mean, I would take the fuji hs10 over the nikon p100. It shoots RAW  has a longer zoom, and from comparison vids online, seemed to refocus faster when zooming during video. Granted if I wanted a true compact camera, I would def. take g11 or whatever the newest incarnation is right now.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 26, 2011)

manaheim said:


> bobbyknight said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone on here give an idea how much is the price of 7D (body only) when it was launch on October 2009? Prefer in US$.
> ...


Release price is US$ 1535?
Then currently the price is US$ 1699.
It didn't depreciate after a year, it increased!:er:


----------



## Overread (Jan 26, 2011)

That might be more the result of your currency devaluing against the yen faster than the depreciation in the market? It's dropped by £600 ish in the UK markets since release. Canon EOS 7D Body from £1104.84, UK Specialist Price Comparison Site, Camera Price Buster


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 26, 2011)

Overread said:


> That might be more the result of your currency devaluing against the yen faster than the depreciation in the market? It's dropped by £600 ish in the UK markets since release. Canon EOS 7D Body from £1104.84, UK Specialist Price Comparison Site, Camera Price Buster




No idea about the economy or currency at the moment xD. 
I don't know about that release price if it's accurate, but the current price surely is, because I got it from Canon USA website itself. I'm confused. Maybe US$ 1535 is wrong. I will just google it myself to find out.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 26, 2011)

I found from another site gizmodo for US$ 1900 release price! Dated Sept. 1,'09.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 26, 2011)

Prices on gear fluctuate oddly.  Sometimes older models of things become more valuable, newer things become more expensive if they become scarce, etc.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 27, 2011)

Currently it's Dubai Shopping Festival here 
and there promo goes 

7D body only is US$ 1901.90(PLUS 18-135IS lens kit @ US$ 2282.33)
60D body only is US$ 1,412.77.(PLUS 18-55mm+4gb+case @ US$ 1630.16)
D7000 body only @ US$ 1630.16 (PLUS 18-105mm lens +8gb card+case @ US$ 1983.42)

Does it make sense, I'm currently based in Dubai. I understand that it's much cheaper in the US. Not coming back for quite sometime.
Wondering if the prices here will depreciate soon for like after 6 mos. or so.:er:


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 27, 2011)

skyy38 said:


> Most camera companies were created equal except for Nikon, which is more equal than others.
> 
> The P100 is a true bridge camera that is slowly making its way to the other *side*.
> 
> Beautiful Sunset | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



^^


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 27, 2011)

Contemplating whether I will go straight to 7D or just opt for 60D. I'm a beginner but it'll be for a long haul xD;-)


----------

